# Liens fannie mae



## iron moe (Sep 30, 2012)

How do i go about putting liens on fannie mae. I have never had to do this but nvms is coming up on 90 pass due on pay. They said that the checks are held up due to weather which is bs. So getting ready to lien them for 1200.00 on unpaid wo. Any info you guys can tell me or point me would be great
thanks guys


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Your not liening Fannie but homes owned by Fannie. I would contact the listing agent (if assigned 1 yet) & inform them that you are filing a Notice of Intent to Lien---that will make things happen. Your State laws may not allow you to lien or perhaps not have a security interest in the property due to the Notice and lien Registry requirements. Example: In my home State you must file to the State Secretaries office 10 days before commencement of work to have a valid Lien...thats impratical in the P&P field....


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

You might do better to take a free consultation with an attorney familiar with lien laws in your state.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

iron moe said:


> How do i go about putting liens on fannie mae. I have never had to do this but nvms is coming up on 90 pass due on pay. They said that the checks are held up due to weather which is bs. So getting ready to lien them for 1200.00 on unpaid wo. Any info you guys can tell me or point me would be great
> thanks guys


I did this ONCE and it really gets their attention because it has to be cleared before tr hey can sell the property. My state :
you have to have been to property no more than 30 days ago.
Lawn care *alone* is not leinable


When you do lein
(1) include a charge for interest
(2) YOUR time to file and REMOVE the lein at teh court house
(3) YOUR Mileage to place an remove lein
(4) make copies of papers to have filed
(5) Lein filing charge 

By NOW you should be getting the point to SOAK them. This will all be spelled out for you by a good Lein agent at your county courthouse. DONT WAIT DO IT MONDAY !


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

I once met a heart surgeon who would watch me finish drywall in his office remodel. He told me he was amazed at how easy I made it look and how flat my walls came out. He said he had tried it and had totally screwed it up. 

He said he could hold a human heart in his hand, cut it apart, fix it and put it back together and the person would be cured but he could not get the hang of finishing drywall. 

I told him not to feel too bad because if I held a human heart in my hand the patient was gonna die. 

We agreed he should stick to heart surgery and I should stick to finishing drywall. 


If you have never done this type of thing do yourself a big favor and hire someone who knows how to do it. 

I have done it myself and it is painfully easy to screw up and cost you your lien rights. I never do it myself now. 

Plus if you hire someone and they screw it up you may have a recourse to collect your losses from them. 

Lots of people will tell you it is easy, and maybe for them it is.


----------



## LAND (Mar 4, 2013)

It'll be cheaper and easier to go to the office of the company that sent you the work order and knock on the door with a baseball bat.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

LAND said:


> It'll be cheaper and easier to go to the office of the company that sent you the work order and knock on the door with a baseball bat.


While I agree the therapeutic value of doing this cannot be argued, it will most likely get you arrested.


----------



## LAND (Mar 4, 2013)

As long as you don't actually use it. It's a walking stick. Most all pay issues stem from working through regionals or sudo-nationals who are actually regionals. FNMA does pay the Nats its the folks in the middle that look for ways to keep your money. Simply follow the the nats protocols and use their controls they provide for you, CYA everything in text format and bounce the ball back in their court on any outstanding issues you will get whats owed to you. Maybe slow at times but never over 45 days.


----------



## iron moe (Sep 30, 2012)

UPDATE!!!!! Ok so I made a few calls and after really getting no wear with people, but i did a lot, did i say a lot, and i mean a lot!!!!!! of bitching, guess what showed up in the mail box. Yes folks a Check!!!!!!! now its not for the whole amount but its for the amount that puts there back to 30+ days out. They said it was due to the weather and the mail blalala BS but at least i got my money. So I guess bitching does get you some wear but sucks that I have to be like that. I am a nice guy but they make it so your not. any ways here you go lessons learned.


----------



## MKM Landscaping (Sep 27, 2012)

I don't want to come off as arrogant or anything but if you are having problems with $1200.00 payment this industry will kill you. I want everybody to get paid and I am all in favor of helping the next guy. We put posts up we tell people who and not to work for. 

Today I did a job that was a HUD convey. 30 cubes at $50.00 and wint and some cleaning and locks. I will close this job out tonight, and yet it will take a week or two to be really closed out and then 30 day pay but we all know even its a national its longer more paperwork and closer to 45 and plus.

Tommorow we will do again it never stops without a solid cash flow and without proper knowledge on a company and really its a tough. I am out over $5000.00 on snow plowing from DEC 4, I know I will get it and its the cycle but I am prepared to know that my company will get paid but it takes time.

Just ranting


----------



## kat (Oct 29, 2012)

*Liends on Fannie Mae -- follow*

Is there a particular company you are wanting to file this on or Fannie Mae personally? I've also done a lot of Fannie Mae homes but thru another PP vendor that has left me in the air. I'm so pissed off


----------



## locsaint (Mar 8, 2013)

Ok....nvms...run. Run. Run. I dont care what glory story ppl have with finally getting money...stay away from them !!!!!!! Evil. Most of us dont get anymoney, ever.


----------

